# anyone potty train before child could pull pants up and down?



## cutie4evr01

I'm fairly sure my nearly-18-month old is ready to be potty trained. For months now she tells us pee-pee or poo-poo as she is doing either, and is correct every time. Recently she grabs the baby wipe from my hand and wipes her own bottom when I change her diaper. She stays dry for a few hours at a time, so I believe she's physically ready also (at least for daytime training). Her comprehension and verbal skills are superb, so I have no doubts she would understand what we are trying to get her to do. My only hesitation is that she can't pull her pants up and down (I think she could manage underwear/panties, but not actual trousers). Has anyone potty trained before their child mastered getting pants up and down? Is it really cumbersome to have to take them potty everytime to pull their pants on and off for them? Should we just leave her in dresses and teach her to pull a dress up? We could wait until she is better with pants, but I don't want to miss a window of opportunity where she seems ready and is in an agreeable stage.


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan wasnt dressing herself or even wiping herself when she first trained last summer at 2 1/2. She needed me there every single time anyway. :shrug: she wouldn't gotten the hang of either if she wasn't either training or trained as she wasn't willing to practice with pulling her pants down or up unless for sitting on the toilet. So for her the toilet training really had to be first ( does that make sense?)

She didn't go to the bathroom by herself until a month or 2 ago and she still asks for help wiping with bms or if her pants are stuck, etc.

I think it's a transition phase for most kids.... Old enough to toilet train, not old enough to do it 100% by themselves?

You could always try and see how it goes, I think it would be obvious in a day or 2 if she seems truly ready.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby couldn't, I think waiting until they can do it themselves could take way too long for a lot of children! I wouldn't be surprised it the likes of pampers came up with that idea!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont think they need to be able to do that themselves. My eldest couldnt (well she may have been able, but she never did!) for quite a while after being trained. It doesnt seem too important to me :)


----------



## alibaba24

my oldest was trained late. well i dont think it was but to most people it was she had just turned 3 and i never gave much thought as i always accompanied her to the toilet i think its quite an important part of the process that the child is accompanied so you can give the appropriate praise etc. by the time she is going to the toilet independantly she may be better at getting pants up and down


----------



## xLaura

My LO can't pull his trousers/pants down however he does start yanking at them when he wants to go which gives us notice. My LO is different in that he doesn't speak at all, so I was worried that we weren't going to be able to start till he could communicate but he just started using it himself, and we soon picked up on his cues.

Most days when were at home I have the heating on and he doesn't ware any trousers and he just goes and uses the potty when he needs to. I do put him pants on most of the time so he's used to having take something down, but he much prefers being bottomless.

Edit: just realised this is a really old thread lol. :S


----------



## Aoifesmum12

My lo has just potty trained...I go with her, she probably could pull her pants up and down by herself but I worry about her not being quick enough to get them down and being distracted and wetting herself. She's just started to ask to undress herself when getting in the bath at night the past week or so, so she probably is getting there. Tbh I'm quite happy just going with for however long she'll let me..plus I help her get on the toilet as we don't have steps and smaller toilet seats in every bath room


----------



## misspriss

I did DS when he was showing the same signs (pretended to wipe himself, indicated when he peed, etc) he was just under 18 months. We used the diaper free 3 day method and we have been between 85-95% trained since. He still has accidents, but mostly good days. He was dry at night from day 3, did nothing special. He is just now starting to try and pull his pants down sometimes, never back up (he would rather be naked).


----------



## bookworm0901

My son learned to do his pants after being trained. I still take him every time he goes because he uses the big toilet and can't get up on it by himself but he asks us to leave when he poops. I need to get him a stool for the potty. When he used a little potty, he went on his own but we got rid of it because we were just sick of dumping it out all the time.


----------



## Miskito8

DaisyBee said:


> Megan wasnt dressing herself or even wiping herself when she first trained last summer at 2 1/2. She needed me there every single time anyway. :shrug: she wouldn't gotten the hang of either if she wasn't either training or trained as she wasn't willing to practice with pulling her pants down or up unless for sitting on the toilet. So for her the toilet training really had to be first ( does that make sense?)
> 
> She didn't go to the bathroom by herself until a month or 2 ago and she still asks for help wiping with bms or if her pants are stuck, etc.
> 
> I think it's a transition phase for most kids.... Old enough to toilet train, not old enough to do it 100% by themselves?
> 
> You could always try and see how it goes, I think it would be obvious in a day or 2 if she seems truly ready.

She, must just try too pull the bottom and back of her panties, too one side.


----------



## Miskito8

xLaura said:


> My LO can't pull his trousers/pants down however he does start yanking at them when he wants to go which gives us notice. My LO is different in that he doesn't speak at all, so I was worried that we weren't going to be able to start till he could communicate but he just started using it himself, and we soon picked up on his cues.
> 
> Most days when were at home I have the heating on and he doesn't ware any trousers and he just goes and uses the potty when he needs to. I do put him pants on most of the time so he's used to having take something down, but he much prefers being bottomless.
> 
> Edit: just realised this is a really old thread lol. :S

He, must love dark blue stripe briefs, that he always puts on his new dark blue stripe briefs!


----------



## Miskito8

Aoifesmum12 said:


> My lo has just potty trained...I go with her, she probably could pull her pants up and down by herself but I worry about her not being quick enough to get them down and being distracted and wetting herself. She's just started to ask to undress herself when getting in the bath at night the past week or so, so she probably is getting there. Tbh I'm quite happy just going with for however long she'll let me..plus I help her get on the toilet as we don't have steps and smaller toilet seats in every bath room

She, must just try, too pull the bottom and back of her panties, too one side!


----------



## SpringerS

We did EC from about 6 months and within a couple of weeks DS only ever pooped in his nappy when he was extremely unsettled like when my MIL died when he was 13mo. I can't honestly see how sitting him on his potty when he let me know he needed to go was more work than having to deal with a dirty nappy. The few times I had to deal with a dirty nappy on a mobile baby were hellish compared to the alternative.


----------



## morri

emilie is nearly 3 and most of the time i pull the pants down and up ..(if she has got time she can undress herself but under time limits not so well xD


----------



## bookworm0901

:) This thread is from 2013!


----------



## SarahBear

cutie4evr01 said:


> I'm fairly sure my nearly-18-month old is ready to be potty trained. For months now she tells us pee-pee or poo-poo as she is doing either, and is correct every time. Recently she grabs the baby wipe from my hand and wipes her own bottom when I change her diaper. She stays dry for a few hours at a time, so I believe she's physically ready also (at least for daytime training). Her comprehension and verbal skills are superb, so I have no doubts she would understand what we are trying to get her to do. My only hesitation is that she can't pull her pants up and down (I think she could manage underwear/panties, but not actual trousers). Has anyone potty trained before their child mastered getting pants up and down? Is it really cumbersome to have to take them potty everytime to pull their pants on and off for them? Should we just leave her in dresses and teach her to pull a dress up? We could wait until she is better with pants, but I don't want to miss a window of opportunity where she seems ready and is in an agreeable stage.

As long as she's able to get help with her pants, there's really no need to wait. At that age, Violet was very reliable with the toilet/potty. She would ask for it and my husband or I would take her. It's much easier to let a kid go in the toilet/potty than have to change diapers. It's cleaner and less un-pleasant. Sure they're still pretty dependent at that age, but they'll pick up the missing pieces as they grow developmentally. Unfortunately for us, the potty use didn't last though. She was back out of diapers by 23 months though but back in around 2.5 years. We're still waiting for her to be back out of diapers again and she's about a month from 3.


----------



## SarahBear

SpringerS said:


> We did EC from about 6 months and within a couple of weeks DS only ever pooped in his nappy when he was extremely unsettled like when my MIL died when he was 13mo. I can't honestly see how sitting him on his potty when he let me know he needed to go was more work than having to deal with a dirty nappy. The few times I had to deal with a dirty nappy on a mobile baby were hellish compared to the alternative.

We did EC as well, but it sounds like the potty use stuck a little better for yours than it did for Violet. I agree though. When Violet started pooping in her diaper again, it was really gross. Also, Most of Leo's poops have been landing in the potty lately. It's so much easier and so much less gross! I'm hoping he takes to the potty easier than Violet did. He also won't have a younger sibling, so won't have that contributing to regression.


----------



## Bundle of joy

My daughter has been fully potty trained for about 6-9 months now and still has not got the hand of pulling her own pants up or down, she does try though bless her, I think it's a bit of a task for them, specially as my daughter wears tights a lot and leggings. X


----------

